# Murdoch on Fox TV



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

After hearing Mr. Murdoch on Fox News just now, I have to say if he is true to his word, he will be good for Sat. He talked about improving or adding several things, including HD. I think he will indeed improve Direct TV, and thru competition probably make Dish better too. It is a done deal he now is majority stock holder of Direct TV.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

Damn i'm pissed i missed that


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw that here at work. I am hoping he gets satellite competative again, but I fear now that he has global distribution for his programming, he won't care about other distribution systems for his channels.

See ya
Tony


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Welcome to SkyDirect, Rupert!!!!!!

http://reuters.com/financeNewsArticle.jhtml?type=mergersNews&storyID=2538489


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

So Charlie will again take on the heavy hitter Murdoch who now will be the worldwide Sat distribution power house. Certainly this will be an up hill battle for E* 

Why do I get the feeling if I remove the Dish logo on my equipment it might say Replay or BetaMax underneath.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jerry, are you sure your name isn't "oliver"? 

See ya
Tony


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I think that E* will be acquired by Disney or AOLTimeWarner etc fairly soon after the Sky merger is completed. The days of standalone providers are gone.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Heard it on XM, travelling in my car, while OD'ing on the Fox News "here's what's happening in Iraq now" channel. 

Here's to hoping that he uses it as a force to improve DBS's position in the marketplace, and not just as a monopoloist controlling content AND distribution. 

One things for sure, get ready for the price increases D* fans, this man expects to make a profit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Yay I can't wait for Charlie to beat Rupert in this just like he has everything else in their careers! Must suck to be a D* sub right now..


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lee635 _
> *I think that E* will be acquired by Disney or AOLTimeWarner etc fairly soon after the Sky merger is completed. The days of standalone providers are gone. *


E* isn't for sale, and never has been.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

The major factor here to consider is that although Charlie E. is quite rich, Rupert is also quite rich and has a great deal more power in the world than Charlie.

A powerful man in business is always more dangerous than a wealthy one and when the two are blended, it is a match that is impossible to beat ... in anything :shrug:

I`m quite sure that Charlie is disturbed by this development with DTV/Rupert especially considering the great lengths he went to trying to keep Rupert away from DTV.

Lastly, I believe Charlie was in some minor talks earlier this year in reference to selling Echostar ( maybe because he knew Rupert was coming ? ), but the bottom line in business is: Everything is for sale for the right price


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark L _
> *Yay I can't wait for Charlie to beat Rupert in this just like he has everything else in their careers! Must suck to be a D* sub right now.. *


Grab those pom pom's - wave them high!

In what regard must it suck to be a D* sub? No time to talk, I need to go enter some name-based recordings into my PVR on Trio, PBS Kids, and Fine Living...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Dont Forget to set the PVR Karl, to record the Yankees game tomorrow on YES or some of the action on CSTV as well...And remember also, Karl to record those 150+ Indians games too..


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DCSholtis _
> *Dont Forget to set the PVR Karl, to record the Yankees game tomorrow on YES or some of the action on CSTV as well...And remember also, Karl to record those 150+ Indians games too.. *


Hey, but I can't record all of those wonderful shopping and public interest channels from E* on my TiVo


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey, raj! I'll send you a tape of Monday's
Charlie Chat. Eat your heart out dude.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark L _
> *
> 
> E* isn't for sale, and never has been. *


Actually Echostar could be for sale, Charlie is ALWAYS open for offers and if the correct one comes his way he would sell it.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I hope Charlie finds either a major partner - e.g. program provider - to offset Fox D* advantage as a distributor and entertainment - sports- news provider. Does it really matter what rates Fox internally charges D*. Yes there are other D* share holders now but there are many purchase accounting tricks that could be used. However if E* must really pay those same rates to Fox it could hurt Dish customers rates. 

If there was some type of combo like E*- Disney or ViaCom it would level the playing field a little. Disney and AOL/Time Warner may not be in a position now but ViaCom and NBC - GE are.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Viacom would be E*'s best bet. Viacom has CBS and UPN (Though Rupert owns the UPNS in the top DMA's), The MTV's VH1's, Niceklodean and all of its digital channels, CMT, Blockbuster (Blockbuster Pay Per View), TNN, TV Land, BET, Showtime (With Flix and TMC), and they jointly own Comedy Central with another company. But I dont think that Viacom would even want to get involved in Satellite Television in the first place. Disney might because they are greedy *******s and AOLTW has TW Cable. I cant see NBC/GE going into it because they really dont have anything except NBC, Telemundo, PAX, Bravo and MSNBC.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, Charlie will have to partner with a major program provider just to prevent Rupert from holding back Fox properties from E*. I believe the program access rules are about to expire, whcih could mean problems for E*. But if E* is able to say no Viacom channels for DirectTV if ther is no agree emtn on FOX properties for E*, then we will have a level playing field.

Rupert was smart in this case. It looks like he bought a controlling interest without having to buy the whole company.
The unfortunate thing for GMH is that I believe this will not be a tax-free transfer as GM had hoped... unless they have some accountiing tricks up their sleeve.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> 
> Actually Echostar could be for sale, Charlie is ALWAYS open for offers and if the correct one comes his way he would sell it. *


He even approached Murdoch once!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Hey, raj! I'll send you a tape of Monday's
> Charlie Chat. Eat your heart out dude.  *


Don't worry, we'll be having RUPERT Chat's pretty soon


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree, Charlie will need some help. If Direct's rates do go up then that will just help Charlie. Yeah, Rupert may want to make a profit but jacking up programming rates is not the way to do it, its a way to lose more subs and lose more money. Dish will take advantage of that and take subs away with a bounty even.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

What about Liberty? Didn't they look into making a bid for D*?
I can't remember if they were still working with News on the deal for D* or not.


----------

